# I'm heartbroken over my Knitpicks yarn



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I had gotten some of their bare stroll sock yarn. It is wonderfully soft yarn. I had the yarn in a box on my bed. 

I went outside to get the mail. No easy feat, as I have to put on my portable oxygen tank and hose. Then go out the back door and around to the front of the house to get to the mailbox. There are steps out the front door, and with all the snow we have, and a broken bottom step, I can't traverse the steps. 

When I came back in, I saw my beautiful yarn laying in a heap in the middle of the living room floor. All tangled up and wet with puppy slobbers.

My DD's chiweenie had gotten up on the bed and pulled the box out the door. He then left the box in the hall and really went to town with the yarn. I have no idea were to even start with it to untangle it.

I had bought it with the little bit of extra money I had this month. Being on a fixed income, it won't be til next month or the month after that I will be able to get any more.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

DD better start untangling that mess. Those little fur babies are fast aren't they.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your bad luck. Do try to unsnarl the yarn. It will take time and patience, but will be a labor of love. In our house we have 2 dogs and 2 cats so I keep my bedroom door closed at all times.


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my!
Agree, DD needs to help with the yarn.
How discouraging, hope it can be rescued.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

OMG! Like me finally being able to get to the delivery on front porch and pick up box (gasping for air) only to hear the dreaded tinkling of broken (hell shattered) glass...


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I suppose this is why I don't have any fur babies anymore. Hopefully your Daughter will help with the untangling and rewinding


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel for you. Being the frugal person I am, I would just take a deep breath and then wash the yarn hoping it won't tangle it more. Maybe put it in a lingerie bag and wash/dry on gentle??? Then I would take my time and untangle the yarn. Good Luck!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

mmrmein said:


> DD better start untangling that mess. Those little fur babies are fast aren't they.


Are they ever fast. With his short little legs, wouldn't think so, but he is.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Come to Minneapolis and I will help you make the mess as good as new !
Hug


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Klockie said:


> I'm so sorry about your bad luck. Do try to unsnarl the yarn. It will take time and patience, but will be a labor of love. In our house we have 2 dogs and 2 cats so I keep my bedroom door closed at all times.


I keep it closed normally, but Mama kitty moved her babies into my bedroom. So it is kept open a little bit for her to get in to her babies. Patchy was asleep on the couch when I went out the door. But guess he wasn't asleep long after I went out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

What a shame. I hope you are able to salvage it.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I love the challenge of untangling yarn. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

marylin said:


> Come to Minneapolis and I will help you make the mess as good as new !
> Hug


Oh, how I wish I could.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Klockie said:


> I'm so sorry about your bad luck. Do try to unsnarl the yarn. It will take time and patience, but will be a labor of love. In our house we have 2 dogs and 2 cats so I keep my bedroom door closed at all times.


I also keep my bedroom(craft) door closed. That's the only room I keep plants, as the cats like to chew on them.
Good Luck with the untangling. Hope DD helps!


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> I keep it closed normally, but Mama kitty moved her babies into my bedroom. So it is kept open a little bit for her to get in to her babies. Patchy was asleep on the couch when I went out the door. But guess he wasn't asleep long after I went out.


Oh sorry, I didn't see your post.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

disgo said:


> OMG! Like me finally being able to get to the delivery on front porch and pick up box (gasping for air) only to hear the dreaded tinkling of broken (hell shattered) glass...


Oh no! I am so sorry what you ordered was broken. Seems like delivery people don't care about the items they deliver.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

glenniemae said:


> I also keep my bedroom(craft) door closed. That's the only room I keep plants, as the cats like to chew on them.
> Good Luck with the untangling. Hope DD helps!


Cotton wool balls with a spot of citronella oil on will avert that problem.

I don't have a handy hint for the untangling, but I do feel badly for you.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It can be untangled- just take your time- not sure how old DD is but surely she'll help you. Our fur babies can really get in trouble where yarn is concerned- it entices them! Wish you were closer, I'd come help you.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

That's the good thing about sharing this with us - we can feel what you must have felt as soon as came back in - I know I am - especially as your purchases are limited.

Just accept it has happened, when you sit down to unravel it, do it very calmly or you will just get frustrated - good luck.

The only giggle to be had in this (down the track) is I bet fluffy dynamo was so proud of the mess. Probably wondering why you have not given him/her a treat?


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have two cats, so far they have shown no interest in my yarn unless i an knitting with it...
Blessings


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

i'm not close enough to detangle your yarn but if you want to send it to me i will do it or you....feel your pain


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mess. Daughter needs to buy you new yarn.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

that is also why I don't want fur babies....I love my yarn and as I also am handicapped and sometimes bedridden, I couldn't keep them out of it...or take care of them properly,.but I agree with patience it can be unsnarled....


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you have paypal? I can send you a few dollars.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

I would definitely not wash it first before untangling it. Your best bet is to work the tangles out then create a hank of the yarn then you can soak gently no agitation, then roll in a towel to get most moisture out. Hang to dry, then ball it. If the puppy has chewed the yarn apart you should be able to spit splice it together.
While this video is not exactly for your situation, it does stress how to handle the wet yarn.




And here is one on Spit Splicing




You probably don't have a knitty knotty to create the hank so this is a perfect spot for the DD to step in and become the support for the winding. ;-)
I usually ball my yarn as I'm untangling it to keep it under control, some times even using and elastic band to keep that from unwinding.
Patience and persistence pays off. My thoughts go with you.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Time to 1)put DD to work untangling yarn
2) collect money from for new yarn from DD-her puppy, her resopnsibility


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel so bad for you. I too have to keep things closed up. My grands tend to get into thing they should not. The dogs think that pulling the yarn out and sleeping on it is the best. 
Hope your DD will help you fix the mess. Perhaps over a cup of tea. Great way to have a special time with her.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

My puppy who is almost three now did that. It took a lot of patience but I was finally able to get it untangled. Even now I have to keep my knitting up out of her reach. She LOVES yarn as much as I do!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Coral McRae said:


> Cotton wool balls with a spot of citronella oil on will avert that problem.
> 
> I don't have a handy hint for the untangling, but I do feel badly for you.


Coral, do you think if I put cotton balls with citronella on it by my porch rugs it would keep neighborhood cats off of them?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Try to think of it this way. You bought the yarn so that you could enjoy working with it. This is the preparation for the project you want to do. You have good support and some great suggestions from your friends here at KP. Enjoy the untangling, cleaning and rewinding of your beautiful yarn. You get several times the enjoyment of working with the yarn by doing this. While you are working on it, imagine all the fun that little dog had messing it up. S/he must have had a real good time. Then make up your garment and you will have a real story to tell! Memories are made of this, so make the most of it! Good, Good luck with this! And send pictures when you are done.

When I went to England, I purchased a very large stuffed figure of those guards at Buckingham Palace for my granddaughter. I had to hand carry it home on the plane because it didn't fit in my luggage (and yes, I got some stares!). Before I had a chance to send it to her, my son's dog chewed it all up. I know how you feel, because I never got to go back to England.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

glenniemae said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't see your post.


That's ok. Easy to miss replies or even every thing in a post.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the ultimate way to deal with tangles. I'm going to describe that first and what you'll need. Then we can figure out how to make it cheaper for you.

I would recommend, in this case, that you get a netting needle,
http://halcyonyarn.com/weaving/62611050/5--netting-shuttle?gclid=CJfHq478y7wCFSISMwodl00AWQ
something to use for a fid, http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/fid
and a niddy noddy. http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Niddy_Noddys__DKPNiddyNoddys.html

The netting needle is something you use to hold the yarn while you untangle it. It's long and thin, so it makes it easy for you to slide it through the tangles while you're untangling. This is how you wind the yarn onto a netting needle:
http://outdoorreliance.blogspot.com/2011/05/using-net-needle.html

For a fid, you can use a small DP needle. The lace points work best.

First, look at your tangle, and try to find the end of the yarn.

Once you've found the end of the yarn, just follow it to where it goes through the first loop of yarn and becomes trapped. Push or pull the yarn through that loop in the opposite direction to do one little untangle. Then follow the yarn to the next tangle and untangle it, etc. Once you get a long enough length, start winding the free end onto the netting needle. The needle is long and thin, so it will hold a lot of yarn without becoming too wide and difficult to get through the tangles.

Just keep following the yarn backwards and untangle as you go. In some places, you may get to a knot in the yarn that seems to prevent you from following the yarn backwards or getting the needle through the tangle. Do _not_ pull on the ends of the yarn sticking out from the knot! Use your fid or DP needle (or straight needle, or even a circular needle end) to insert in one of the loops of the knot and _gently_ loosen it.

Keep going until the tangle is gone.

If you need to wash the yarn because it got dirty or slobbered on while being tangled, you should wind it on a niddy noddy. 




Once it's wound,tie it loosely in a few places with some string or scrap yarn, wash, hang and let dry, and you're ready to wind it into a ball.

The Knit Picks niddys in the link above are some of the cheapest ones I've seen. The really nicest ones I've seen at the lowest price are the Kromski niddys. 
http://www.paradisefibers.com/kromski-niddy-noddy.html?gclid=CKa2_ruBzLwCFQHNOgodQzkAJw

I have also seen niddys made from PVC pipe. You can get some PVC pipe and fittings from Home Depot or Lowes and make your own. It won't be as pretty, but it will work.

If you have a really good local craft store, they might have netting needles, and they're usually only a couple of dollars in plastic. If you have to go online, you'll also have shipping charges. If you have or can find a thin slat of wood or some really stiff cardboard, and have an Exacto knife plus some fine sandpaper, you can probably cut the shape out of the wood. My only other thought for this would be rolling out some polymer clay (if you have it), cutting the shape out of the flat clay and baking it.

If I don't have a netting needle handy, I just roll the yarn into a ball as I'm untangling it. This only works for small tangles because the ball gets bigger in every direction, and soon gets too big to go through the tangles easily. The advantage of the netting needle is that it can hold a relatively large amount of yarn without getting wider, and it's stiff, so it's easy to shove through a narrow tangle without having to put your fingers through the tangle to get it through.

Good luck with this.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Thatbella said:


> That's the good thing about sharing this with us - we can feel what you must have felt as soon as came back in - I know I am - especially as your purchases are limited.
> 
> Just accept it has happened, when you sit down to unravel it, do it very calmly or you will just get frustrated - good luck.
> 
> The only giggle to be had in this (down the track) is I bet fluffy dynamo was so proud of the mess. Probably wondering why you have not given him/her a treat?


Oh I know he was proud of himself. He's as rotten as can be at times. He usually only goes in my bedroom when he's been invited in. Especially since Mama kitty moved her babie in there. In my dresser drawer to boot....LOL Besides the cat's he's the only one here that can get up on my bed. And know it wasn't any of the kittys, as one was eating, n still eating when I got back in. The others were fast asleep, n still asleep.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

if you send me your address and you want sock yarn....*laceweight***socks....i will send you 2 skeins as a gift


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm so sorry! That is just awful . Keep us updated on if you're able to salvage it.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

oh and I forgot to add it will be from* knitpicks* its hand dyed


----------



## Robyn in Chicago (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes for me , the task of untangling can be very relaxing. you were probably going to roll it into a ball anyway, so as you untangle, you can roll into a ball. Just try to think of it as meditation.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Your DD needs to be giving you a hand with the untangling. I hope the yarn isn't damaged, just tangled.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

dogs and puppies like to get the last thing you touched


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

As hateful as untangling is, doing it in small batches seems to make it go more quickly for me. Untangle one skein, then knit a little, then begin on the next. It is good TV work and may take a few evenings but you will be glad you were able to salvage your lovely yarn. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## wynndancer6 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry that your yarn got tangled. Just sit and do a little bit at a time. I put it on a table and work with it. Oh yes it has happened to me. What is worse is when you have a project almost done and a pet gets a hold of it and pulls it off of the needles--what a mess!!


----------



## Violetbutterfly (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a group of people on Ravelry that love to untangle yarn. Send it to them they send it back to you all fixed.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knot-a-problem


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Violetbutterfly said:


> Here is a group of people on Ravelry that love to untangle yarn. Send it to them they send it back to you all fixed.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knot-a-problem


Thank you for that.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

lowstarts, I'm sure glad you caught this string. A lot of information and I'm bookmarking it. I just know some day, it will be valuable personally.

I hope it works for lil Kristie. Some of my best moments have been the joy of cleaning up a yarn vomit!!!


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

My heart just breaks for you!!!! I am sure you can untangle it as Knit Picks yarns seem to be really strong. I wouldn't try to wash it until it is in tangled. But, it is just heart breaking for that to happen. I love my fur baby with all my heart but I would probably have a screening fit and scare him so bad that he would never come close to yarn again. You are much. Calmer than I am. My hat off to you!!!!


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Un tangled not in tangled. Duh!!!


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

Ouch! Hope you are able to rescue it- and prevent it from happening again- although I can imagine that might be tricky 

Good luck!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Just take your time and a cup of tea and see what can be done..it will take alot of patience but if you have the time it will be worth it..play some soft music or just listen to tv while you're working at it..and put it in a safe place away from your pet...


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I too feel for you. Sometimes the damage isn't as bad as it looks. I sincerely hope that's the case. I have washed yarn many a time. Wishing you the best in restoring it. Amazing how fast kitties are puppies can be!


----------



## cynwent (Sep 4, 2013)

So Sorry to hear this, but if I lived next door, I would be happy to untangle it for you... I really enjoy doing that...


----------



## grandmahegyi (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry ! I have two cats and woke up one morning with the prettiest yarn spider web around my dining table, chairs, living room chair, and desk chair. Luckily it wasn't tangled too badly. I wish I would have taken a picture.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Take your time and untangle...even just a little bit each day. Those little friends of ours can cause havoc with our knitting! My kitties, Finn and Sofie, both love chewing on my yarn. I have to be very careful not to leave it for a minute!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

It CAN Be done!!! I had something similar happen. I had received a shopping tote full of various yarns from our local womans club.... none so nice as your yarns, but useable nonetheless, and left it in the tote when I went to grocery shop. When I came back, found the whole bag wet, and a half-drank cup of tea with milk and honey spilled into the bag ( from where I should not have left it....my bad) Anyway, Puppy-Dearest ( Miss Lexi, my Yorkie rescue who is about 13 and really should be better behaved) decided there was something worth investigating on the table next to my recliner, and... well, you can picture the rest.... I soaked all of the yarn together in one lump , put it in the air drying cabinet, and then extract piece by piece as I intend to use it, I am about 1/2 way through, but not nearly as annoyed as if I had to sit and untangle all the balls at the same time.... and Miss Lexi is forgiven....


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Hope you can untangle. I don't have any pets to blame my messes on! It sure takes patience but will be well worth it.


----------



## gma23boys (Dec 1, 2013)

I have had my dogs chew up library books. They keep one eye on mischief and wait patiently for their chance I like to untangle yarn. Wish I could help.I think DD should help.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:-( I wish luck with the untangling.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

So sorry about your yarn. I would replace it if I had your address. My beagle/ dachshund used to do that to my yarn. I really did untangle it. I had to untangle lots of skeins -- not fun, but I probably was knitting with it at the time of the tangling. My pup would run shaking his head, and the skein would just come undone tangling as he ran. I thought I was "gonna kill him" for such stunts, but I didn't. Now he is a good boy.


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

mmrmein said:


> DD better start untangling that mess. Those little fur babies are fast aren't they.


agree


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

I am sorry about your story
I also have a black lab puppy who was infatuated with my cone yarn earlier this year
suggestion - I would call knit picks and tell them your story
I heard they had really great customer service, I wouldn't be surprised if they wouldn't send you a replacement

try it

Patti


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

dunnville89 said:


> I love the challenge of untangling yarn. Wish I lived closer.


So do I!


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh dear, how sad. Unfortunately this is the price we pay for having pets! 
Mine have done some dastardly things too, and at the time I could throttle them, but then I look at them and know I could not imagine my life without them.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh dear, how sad. Unfortunately this is the price we pay for having pets! 
Mine have done some dastardly things too, and at the time I could throttle them, but then I look at them and know I could not imagine my life without them.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh dear, how sad. Unfortunately this is the price we pay for having pets! 
Mine have done some dastardly things too, and at the time I could throttle them, but then I look at them and know I could not imagine my life without them.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have untangled yarn mess and made a skein. I then washed it, wrapped it in a towel and gently squeezed out a lot of moisture. I then put it on a dry towel. Turn it over from time to time so it drys evenly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I really feel for you. Best is to give yourself a 5" temper tantrum, take a deep breathe, grab a glass of wine or cup of chamomile tea in front of the a good movie and begin to work the pile of spaghetti, inch by inch. Make it its own project. Get into the zen of it. 

Those fur balls are lucky they are so loved!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Hugs and tears to you&#128522;&#128522; I have been there untangling also. Takes patience and perseverance- but it is doable. Best to you!!!!!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

If the weather wasn't so bad, I'd hop a freight up there, take your stash to Dunkin' Donuts and unravel it. You aren't that far from me. I live in TN.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

If your daughter cannot untangle it, she should replace it. It was her dog and her responsibility to manage her dog in your home. Or at least pay for half of it, since maybe you left the yarn unattended - so a shared responsibility?


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Also for ways to get it untangled. Though it will be a while til I'm able to.


----------



## knit bunny (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd probably do some cutting and Russian Joins.


----------



## meemaw (Jul 27, 2012)

So sorry for your troubles - i have found that if i put a towel or blanket over whatever i am working on, it keeps my cat and pups out of it. One time i was knitting dish rags with sugar n cream cotton - left the room for a few minutes , came back - found my cat in the middle of a yarn mess with a string hanging out of his mouth - pulled the string out of his mouth and wound up pulling about 3 ft of yarn out of the cat!!!! Was mad about the mess but more thankful that it didn't harm my cat!! That's when i started covering my work - has worked so far!!!!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> I had gotten some of their bare stroll sock yarn. It is wonderfully soft yarn. I had the yarn in a box on my bed.
> 
> I went outside to get the mail. No easy feat, as I have to put on my portable oxygen tank and hose. Then go out the back door and around to the front of the house to get to the mailbox. There are steps out the front door, and with all the snow we have, and a broken bottom step, I can't traverse the steps.
> 
> ...


I see you're in Ohio. I'm in Zanesville. Am I too far away to get to you and help? Keep in mind, I like day trips.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Untangling is like a jigsaw puzzle. You can do it.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I feel your pain...I left the room for all of 3 minutes the other day and my dear ole cat Jersey dug my vintage (unreplaceable) yarn out of my project bag and had a quick bit of fun with it...she just cannot figure out how to crochet for nothing!! What a jumbled mess she had made..


----------



## wildwinding (Nov 20, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Coral, do you think if I put cotton balls with citronella on it by my porch rugs it would keep neighborhood cats off of them?


I have never tried citronella, will have to try that, but I know what works for me for outside kitty problems, I use a large generic jug of regular black pepper and sprinkle just enough for them to sniff and they usually move on to another spot. Just an idea!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I would try and untangle it to see if it useable. I lost a good pair of shoes because I left them out for our puppy to enjoy (?)...


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

DD would be replacing the yarn for me. Especially given the fixed income.


----------



## Luv2knit2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Take a deep breath, it's fixable. I'm so sorry he made a mess, I've had to untangle yarn more times than I like to think about. Unless the chi weenie has some disease, I would not wash it in its present state. 

Is DD older than 3? She can certainly help if not totally untangle it by herself. When DH was in college there was no money for yarn. We used to have mills all over the south and you could get yarn dirt cheap at times. DH went by a favorite place every day going to school. One day he came home with enough yarn to fill the big paper grocery bags. $2, the bag was overflowing. He and my son sat in the floor watching TV and untangled that mess. It took 2 evenings of TV watching. I can't tell you now how much of my old inventory came from this place. 

Comfortable chair, favorite beverage, TV or favorite music. Don't forget to tell the chi weenie how unhappy you are with his choice of playthings. I don't think it will stop him, but it will make you feel better. Best wishes, and again I feel your frustration.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Lil Kristie said:


> I had gotten some of their bare stroll sock yarn. It is wonderfully soft yarn. I had the yarn in a box on my bed.
> 
> I went outside to get the mail. No easy feat, as I have to put on my portable oxygen tank and hose. Then go out the back door and around to the front of the house to get to the mailbox. There are steps out the front door, and with all the snow we have, and a broken bottom step, I can't traverse the steps.
> 
> ...


 Oh so sorry! Maybe on a day where you feel a bit better you can try and salvage it. Even if it's a little at a time??? 
Sending well wishes and hugs your way.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> I love the challenge of untangling yarn. Wish I lived closer.


I am the same way. Wished I lived closer too. Perhaps your daughter can help?!


----------



## Loniegal (Nov 28, 2013)

I am so sorry! I hope you can rescue it.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, they didn't waste time on having fun! I can imagine how heartbroken you must be.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I, too, wish I lived closer, I'd untangle it for you. I'm used to this as 8 years ago I had a beagle puppy who did the same thing. Take courage and go slowly. Now I would love to have the rambunctiousness of that puppy back again..she's old and rheumatic with cataracts. SO, enjoy the untangling and give thanks for the puppy would be my advice..as if you needed any at this point. After you have rolled it into balls, wash it on the cold water, gentle cycle in a pillowcase, in your washing machine and let it air dry. It may take some time, but I"ll bet it will be as good as new.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Wish I knew about a netting needle last Thursday!!! Had a 400gm of DK which was too heavy to carry ,so decided to make into cakes.The pink made 5, the blue 200gm made 2, the black 200gm made 2......but the second black suffered from terminal yarn vomit. 11/2 hours later, it was in two cakes and the wool winder almost went out the window!!Grrrrr.Lindseymary


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

The worst mess I had I did to myself: I had taken some yarn to my 91 year old mom to see if she remembered how to knit. She did not remember and when I brought it home I forgot where it was and accidentally put it in the washing machine, needles and all. Came out a big mess, I put it in a dryer bag and later picked it apart and re wound the ball. Take it slowly and you will be rewarded with your yarn back usable.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

Lil Kristie said:


> I had gotten some of their bare stroll sock yarn. It is wonderfully soft yarn. I had the yarn in a box on my bed.
> 
> I went outside to get the mail. No easy feat, as I have to put on my portable oxygen tank and hose. Then go out the back door and around to the front of the house to get to the mailbox. There are steps out the front door, and with all the snow we have, and a broken bottom step, I can't traverse the steps.
> 
> ...


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> I feel for you. Being the frugal person I am, I would just take a deep breath and then wash the yarn hoping it won't tangle it more. Maybe put it in a lingerie bag and wash/dry on gentle??? Then I would take my time and untangle the yarn. Good Luck!


Better yet, put in lingerie bag and hand wash - squeeze gently - in a sink with tepid water - that should get the slobbers out and not make any more tangles. And the untangling IS possible - it just takes time, patience and...more time and patience.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Sharing your frustration, and wondering , like others, if your DD is old enough to help you replace and untangle the mess... Sending hugs your way


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know what happened, but I messed up the post somehow. But I agree with the others! Your DD should help untangle it! Wish I could help!


ColeenThompson said:


> Lil Kristie said:
> 
> 
> > I had gotten some of their bare stroll sock yarn. It is wonderfully soft yarn. I had the yarn in a box on my bed.
> ...


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So wish you lived close to me. I know it sounds crazy, but I love untangling things. I have a friend who is a professional puppeteer and a couple of her magical friends' strings where tangled beyond recognition. I had fun doing my thing. Don't despair do a little at a time. 

Daphne


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

Think Puppy---- I am in need of a Knew bed,so now she can cut and tie,leaving string,and work at making Me a lovely blanket!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Look at how many responses you received. So many of us have this problem. I've got it; they all want to learn how to knit.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I started this reply and then did something wrong and it disappeared so if there's a partial post out there, I'm sorry. Anyway, I admitted that I like to untangle yarn. It's like a puzzle. Not that I tangle it on purpose or anything but it happens often enough. I have the best luck by laying a tangle on the table and then start 'exploring' the mess very gently with the tips of 2 knitting needles. This seems to make it easier to find the places to follow back to undo the tangle. Also, when I find an end I start making a ball to avoid more tangles and to make it easier to use to undo. You can rewind it properly when it's all untangled. Use a magnifying glass as needed too. If you lived near me I'd help!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

DD owes you!


----------



## RobinJ (Jan 3, 2013)

So sad - I'm in Calif, but if you pm me your address and the yarn you want, I will send to you - and you can "pay it forward" baby one day !!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear your problem. I hope you and your daughter can somehow restore the yarn.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

dunnville89 said:


> I love the challenge of untangling yarn. Wish I lived closer.


If you pm her your address she could send it to you and you could help her. Poor gal, it sounds like she could use a hand!
Maybe the ties are still on the hanks and it isn't as bad as it looks at first. But that would just make me sick too!


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

patti de carteret said:


> I am sorry about your story
> I also have a black lab puppy who was infatuated with my cone yarn earlier this year
> suggestion - I would call knit picks and tell them your story
> I heard they had really great customer service, I wouldn't be surprised if they wouldn't send you a replacement
> ...


Really good idea!- let us know how you get on!


----------



## emszoke (Feb 13, 2014)

I know how much of a challenge it is. After letting it dry, try to find an end and start. If not, there are always the scissors. Cut yourself a new end and simply take your time. Use good light and think of how much you will enjoy the beautiful yarn/crafting when you are finished with the untangling. 

Unless it is totally slobbered and full of dirt, I would use it first, then wash the finished product. If you wash a tangled mess, it has the chance to mat and completely glue itself into the tangles.


----------



## Luckypetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel so bad for you. My fur babies know not to go into my yarn. They prefer shoes &#128539;. If you pm me I will send some of my excess. Just tell me color and weight. You would be doing me a big favor since I have way too much for my lifetime.


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

I used to work in a jewelry store, you would not belive ho tangled some of the merchandise is when it arrives!!! we would use long "pins" to help disloge the tangle easing them appart. I had three skeins of Martha Stewart yarn that I had to untangle as it was one huge knot under that paper wrap:-( i feel for you sister!!! I also use one box to to place the tangled yarn and another for the untangled. I use an extra large clip to wind it. I usually wash after it's unwound in a ldelicates bag.


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

emszoke said:


> I know how much of a challenge it is. After letting it dry, try to find an end and start. If not, there are always the scissors. Cut yourself a new end and simply take your time. Use good light and think of how much you will enjoy the beautiful yarn/crafting when you are finished with the untangling.
> 
> Unless it is totally slobbered and full of dirt, I would use it first, then wash the finished product. If you wash a tangled mess, it has the chance to mat and completely glue itself into the tangles.


that's what I was thinking! wash the final product I feel so bad about this the disappointment ahhhh!:-(


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

RobinJ said:


> So sad - I'm in Calif, but if you pm me your address and the yarn you want, I will send to you - and you can "pay it forward" baby one day !!


I think this is the sweetest reply I have read on this forum ever.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Also, as you work to untangle the yarn, lay it on either a white or dark cloth, a color to contrast with it, so it is easier to see where the tangle goes. I also do this when knitting dark colors. I don't usually need a dark color under things as I wear jeans! I wish you much luck. If you are close to north central Ohio, PM me and I can try to help. Tami


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

A few years ago, our St. Bernard puppy found my yarn stach. It took hubby and me a few days to fix that mess. I would frown at her as we worked on untangling the mess and say "Bad Puppy".
She's 3 now and she never goes near the knitting projects. Maybe hearing Bad Puppy for three or 4 days did the trick.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel your pain - I recently had 7 skeins of black yarn that my two cats decided to play with - all 7 were tangled with each other. I took the time to untangle (hours, and hours) and am glad I did. Maybe DD could help and the two of you could have a nice chat with each other


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your nightmare!!! I'm great at untangling! Wish I lived closer!! I would be happy to work out the "yarn barf"!!! Good luck and Happy Knitting.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I wouldn't try to wash it till I had it untangled. And often once you start with somethng like this it isn't as bad as you think it is going to be. I hope so.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

On that Ravelry group for people who love to detangle yarn, they have a whole thread full of tips on how to detangle badly tangled yarn messes. Check it out. Some of them may help you restore your great Knit Picks yarn.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/knot-a-problem/445257/1-25


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> if you send me your address and you want sock yarn....*laceweight***socks....i will send you 2 skeins as a gift


I'll send you some too. Always happy to help when these things happen. I am on a fixed income too, and know how hard it is to wait until payday. Just PM me with your address and I'll send two skeins of sock yarn.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

All the information on the knitty noddy to help detangle is wonderful and helpful but my guess is if the knitter doesn't have enough money to replace the yarn, she probably doesn't have resources to buy tools to rewind it. Nothing costs less than winding it into a ball by hand a few feet at a time.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Been there, done that. Some went in the trash, the rest I carefully untangled, rewound by hand (took forever but it was good yarn)into small balls, will make into blanks on my knitting machine and then wash it and rewind onto my yarn winder. Darn little ankle biters--if they weren't so cute, they'd be stew! (You can see pics of my pups for sale at puppyfind.com, under Havanese breed, California)--Mary wilbur


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Lil Kristie said:


> I had gotten some of their bare stroll sock yarn. It is wonderfully soft yarn. I had the yarn in a box on my bed.
> 
> I went outside to get the mail. No easy feat, as I have to put on my portable oxygen tank and hose. Then go out the back door and around to the front of the house to get to the mailbox. There are steps out the front door, and with all the snow we have, and a broken bottom step, I can't traverse the steps.
> 
> ...


This month I have 2 like incidents happen here. I am not used to dogs getting into stuff that they shouldn't. Well my 2 year old poodle is very sneaky & when I am around shows not interest in things that are none of her business, so at night I leave my knitting on top of my bag on the side of my chair. One morning I came out of my bedroom & I found one almost completed project disconnected from my working ball of yarn by chewing, no chew marks on the project tho, whew. Did I learn my lesson? Of course not! After starting a new project, I woke up to finding it off the needles AND teeth marks on my Sun Struck #9 interchangeables!!! I wanted to kill!!! I have sanded the teeth marks off, the tips are now smooth again & the knitting goes INSIDE the bag when I go to bed at night. 
Can the yarn be untangled & then washed in Woolite soak? Can it be salvaged at all? I am on a fixed income so I feel your pain.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> I'll send you some too. Always happy to help when these things happen. I am on a fixed income too, and know how hard it is to wait until payday. Just PM me with your address and I'll send two skeins of sock yarn.


I will send some too. Just PM your address. This could be me one day. .


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

I am so touched by the number of kind people on this site! So many offers of replacement yarn and help untangling the mess. KP rocks!


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

Why not ask DD to replace it since it was her ill mannered dog that did the damage?


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I understand how you feel. My dogs just did the same thing to some beautiful blue yarn I was starting to make a shawl with. Now as soon as I have some patience, and time, I have to start detangling yarn. I can't afford to replace it either.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> If your daughter cannot untangle it, she should replace it. It was her dog and her responsibility to manage her dog in your home. Or at least pay for half of it, since maybe you left the yarn unattended - so a shared responsibility?


Actually it's her home. I live with them. My DD and SIL were both at work when he got hold of the yarn.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

meemaw said:


> So sorry for your troubles - i have found that if i put a towel or blanket over whatever i am working on, it keeps my cat and pups out of it. One time i was knitting dish rags with sugar n cream cotton - left the room for a few minutes , came back - found my cat in the middle of a yarn mess with a string hanging out of his mouth - pulled the string out of his mouth and wound up pulling about 3 ft of yarn out of the cat!!!! Was mad about the mess but more thankful that it didn't harm my cat!! That's when i started covering my work - has worked so far!!!!


I never thought of that. Usually he doesn't bother the yarn. Nor do our cats. But he was full of mischief that day.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

dorasask said:


> Think Puppy---- I am in need of a Knew bed,so now she can cut and tie,leaving string,and work at making Me a lovely blanket!!


Knowing Patchy, that is exactly what he was thinking...LOL


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

It still doesn't matter, their dog did the destruction, and the right thing for them to do is fix or replace the yarn. You shouldn't have to ask, they should offer. I'm sure do a lot around the house to help out.


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

I would try to untangle it. I just had to do that with a skein of a white four-ply yarn one of which was a silver strand. This is a super fine yarn even though it has four strings. It took forever, but patience will get it done, and it is unlikely that the pup broke the yarn. My dog has done this more than once (my fault), and he has yet to break the yarn even thought it goes round and round the furniture and it takes forever to even get it to the place where it can be rewound.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh so very sorry about your much loved yarn! I do hope and pray that between you and your DD working on it that it will be as good as new! Try to stay positive!


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Begin by finding an end, just patiently keep following it while trying to keep everything as loose as possible and you will find that the tangles will work out. After a while you will be able to make a small ball that will continue to go through the loops etc. The key is to work with one strand and keep everything as loose as possible. 
I also think I would have a long conversation with the puppy's mistress about responsibility for the damages that are caused. There are several lessons to be learned here.


----------



## Ruth SG (Feb 4, 2014)

I know I am too far away to be of any help however I feel overwhelmed by the generosity of all the kind people out there who are able to assist! 
It is lovely to hear and see good things when the world is made to appear very negative through the eyes of the media.

I do hope you get some lovely yarn and that your other yarn is sorted. 
Thanks to everyone for helping me to keep my positive faith in human nature


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Been there--too many times. I currently have an almost finished chenille blanket, hidden in a tangled mess in a bag. Not only tangled but chewed....I don't even think it can be frogged. I keep it because I can't bear to lose the yarn. Hopefully, you can save yours. Hugs!


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a similar experience, where perseverance finally paid off. We had renters in our house one summer, who - contrary to the lease - had small grandchildren stay with them who were apparently unsupervised on a regular basis. I had a basket of yarn tucked in a console table at the top of the stairs, which they thought would make great toys for playing catch. Wouldn't you know, they chose the $21 per skein Madelinetosh sock yarn as their favorite "ball". When we returned to the house, they left an unrecognizable blob of yarn on the entryway table with no explanation or apology. When we notified them of our intent to take the cost of the yarn (as well as the cost of several other damaged items) from their security deposit, the renter had the gall to call Michael's and ask the person who answered the phone the cost of a skein of yarn. She told him $3, and when he told her that I was claiming mine had cost $21, she told him that was impossible! (I guess the photocopy of the receipt and the label from the skein wasn't proof enough for him!) I was determined to salvage the mess, which I did after fours hours of unraveling. Needless to say, they won't ever be renting our place again, and after much haggling we gave up and returned their entire deposit. But I got my yarn back!!!!


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is why I tiger proof all my yarn and knitting implements. Tiger is my cat and he loves yarn...especially expensive natural fiber yarn. So when I buy yarn I put it into a ziplock bag, label what is in the bag, than I put it into a plastic tub with an airtight lid that he can't open. And yes he has tried to open it. All my knitting projects are kept in a ziplock bag and than put into my knitting bag..when has a zipper. Protecting the stash from Tiger has become a never ending battle. However Tiger is so cute and precious..that I don't mind that much.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

That sounds like a great idea. We have an "open" neighborhood out here. The animals think every carport is fair game for their wanderings. I will give your suggestion a try. Thank you.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I would (kindly) "request" that DD help you untangle and dry out your lovely yarn. I have to believe it is salvageable! Then when you are done with your project; wash it up. I think it will be fine. It sounds like it is worth the effort. So sorry for the crisis; it must have been very upsetting... :|


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I have four cats. They never bother the cheap stuff, they just go for the expensive wools, particularly the hand spun hand painted ones. If I am setting it down for a few minutes, I do pull the blanket over it, but I'd never leave it for long. They have been known to wrestle the top off plastic totes, so I make an effort to keep the door to my yarn cave closed to keep the little rascals out.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about your yarn disaster. How awful you must have felt. I am so lucky that we have 2 cats that don't have any interest at all in my yarn. In have it in baskets, on the chair, the table and they never go near it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you have such a mess!! Start with one tangle at a time, and do a little each time you pick up the "mess." Just take it slowly! Ideally, your daughter should untangle the "mess" for you since it was her dog you created the problem! Best wishes!!


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I had just boughten yarn $ 175.00 plus for a trench coat and the one yarn was hand painted. I came home to the chinhua pupply in the middle of my couch quite proud that she had all this beautiful yarn wrapped so graciously around her body.My husband spread a sheet on the floor and he took one end I took the other and we started to unravel the pile of purple and cranberry mess. Stella watched us closely to see when she could jump in and help. It took nearly 4 hours but we did it in one piece and then i rewounded it with the yarn winder. Very time comsuming. My cleaning girl likes to do this stuff so she said next time call her...lol I will!!!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

My DD will be 29 next month. Patchy will be 1 year old on March 1st. We have had him since he was 5 months old. This is te first time he has ever gotten hold of anu of my yarn.I think it was jealousy over the new furbaby, Nibbler. They have both been trying to get the other one in trouble. Namely Nibbler.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its a hard thing to deal with.  I would tell my daughter that she needs to untangle the yarn and also pay for new yarn. If she doesn't, this may sound harsh, but I would ask her to take the dog to her house. If she lives with you i would ask her to get rid of the dog if this continues. This is your house and you need to have your belongings to be safe. I know we love our pets, I have a yellow lab, but I wouldn't put up with that for very long before I would do something about it.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

glenniemae-----NE PA? Would that be North East Pennsylvania?
I try to mark on my map as many KP pals as I can. I t is lovely to look at the spread!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

ruthann1942 said:


> Its a hard thing to deal with. I would tell my daughter that she needs to untangle the yarn and also pay for new yarn. If she doesn't, this may sound harsh, but I would ask her to take the dog to her house. If she lives with you i would ask her to get rid of the dog if this continues. This is your house and you need to have your belongings to be safe. I know we love our pets, I have a yellow lab, but I wouldn't put up with that for very long before I would do something about it.


I live with my DD and SIL and two DGDs. I'm limited in what I can do and living alone isn't an option for me. I have to have my eldest DGD, who is 9, help with supper for my DGDs and myself. Just doing that wears me out fast.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Lil Kristie: Yes, that does limit you in your options. I am sorry to hear of your medical problems. I can understand your disappointment, especially when you don't have a lot of control. My mother lived with me for the last 3 1/2 years of her life and she loved to crochet and did a lot of it. Fortunately, my dog never bothered her projects. I hope your daughter and SIL will help you. From your posting it sounds like you are unable to replace the yarn. If you will private message me with your address I will be happy to send you some as I would like to help you. And, may I add put your trust in the Lord and he will help you. Ask for His help. Ruth Ann


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, that is so disheartening, isn't it? I learned the hard way to keep all my yarn or projects in a closed Ziploc bag, behind closed doors or on top of my dresser. My Yorkie loves yarn and thinks it is a party, dragging it upstairs and down. There was nearly 400 yards of expensive, Italian roving-style yarn strewn all over the house. It took me just over 3 hours to untangle it. I couldn't even look at him for a couple hours more! Methinks DD needs to lend a hand and untangle it!


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

if it is really tangled try spraying with detangler used for babies hair. Just a little will help


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

knit_n_frog said:


> Oh my!
> Agree, DD needs to help with the yarn.
> How discouraging, hope it can be rescued.


Yes, I would say so. Either untangle it for you or buy you some to replace it.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

I, too, have the patience for untangling messed up yarn. Wish I were there as well. Just take it easy, go slowly; all will work out. But, aren't you happy that you have those little ones? I love all my animals about as much as kids.


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Coral, do you think if I put cotton balls with citronella on it by my porch rugs it would keep neighborhood cats off of them?


Mothballs keep cats away. I always throw a few in my garden-keeps it from being a potty even for my own cats


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, night before last my dog got hold of a skein of the yarn for the Orvis poncho, 478 yards of yarn that cost $20. The yarn shop had wound it for me. It took me three hours that night, an hour and a half the next morning, another two hours that afternoon, to sort it out. It was made more difficult to do because I had already knitted about nine inches of the poncho which meant that it must be rewound from the outside strand. NOt pulled from the no longer existing middle.

I shouted at him, I screamed at him, I jerked him into his crate, and I cried, all the while knowing I wasnt being fair. Whose fault was it? MINE. The yarn should not have been left where my dog could get to it. And while it is extremely boring and irritating, yarn that has been played with by a dog can be rewound.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Shirley Ray, I'm now crying for your dog. I am, however, glad to know that you knew you shouldn't have treated him that way, knowing that he didn't know the difference, knowing that he didn't know the why of his untoward treatment.

I'm happy that you were able to get the yarn back into usable condition. So, post a pic when the poncho is done.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I love to un-tangle yarn, wish I lived near you I would love to help you.

I have a little chihuahua and I leaave my knitting and a basket full of yarn next to my chair and she never attempts to touch it. She has never been distructive since I have had her from a puppy, she is now 9 yrs. old. Guess I have been lucky. 
Barb





Do you have a little Chihuahua?


----------

